# Security/Remote Starters



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well, I'm looking into a remote starter/new security system for my 2004 Chevy Malibu Classic.

My girlfriend has an Omega Mars 32. I was looking into one of those, but it doesn't exactly look that good.

I looked into Vipers, but $250+ is a bit out of my price range.

I also realize that I suppose I need a bypass module for my car, since GM put those chips in the key or whatever.

Any ideas? I would like a decent one, that's not to hard to install, and is fairly cheap. (Under $150 would be nice)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I've been looking around a bit more, and I found this. Does this look any good?

http://www.ecarsecurity.com/Galaxy-4000RS-2w-p/galaxy 4000rs-2w-1.htm

Why does it have two remotes? Do I need both of those? Sorry, I'm not exactly pro in car electronics :wink:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Usually the extra one is for when the other wears out or if you have a spose, that looks to be a good unit. Are you gonna have it done or do it yourself? And yes you will need the bypass for the GM cars. I think there is a unit that plugs right in now not certain? I made my one as I have an 03 malibu, so i measured the resistance with the key in the ignition with one of the wires that goes to the dashboard. Then made a relay bypass for it myself, only trouble I had was I tripped the security and it would not start till after I left the key in the ignition for 15 minutes with it on(so as to reprogram the car).
Need more ask!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If I could do it myself, it would be a lot cheaper. I've installed my car stereo, amp and sub by myself, So I kinda know my way around a car.

How hard is it to install?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

It's noty that hard then, the bypas may give you some trouble.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Really? I was looking at bypass modules and it pretty much seems like they just plug in.

Well, I'm not really looking for a car alarm anymore, just a remote starter. So that should lower my price a little.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The bypass module is around $31 and it does just plug into the system ignition relay.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yeah I been out of the loop for a few months, guess I need to get back under a dashboard.
Cool you shouldn't have any problems then, if you do just post up here.....................


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Alright, sounds good. I'm thinking I'm just going to buy a remote starter and forget the alarm system.

Oh, another quick question, maybe you guys can help. My girlfriends remote starter is just about hooked up, and everything works good, except her parking lights are supposed to blink when she starts her car with the remote, but they don't. The car starts up fine and everything seems to work fine, except for the parking lights. Her dad e-mailed Omega and they said he needed a 1K OHM Resistor, so he got one, but that didn't seem to make a difference. Any idea? She has a 03 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the resistor on the right wire, negative or positive depending on the starter.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If I remember correctly, I believe the resistor is supposed to make the connection negative, and then there is a switch or something on the actual starter itself. I haven't looked at it in a few days, so I don't really remember exactly.

Does that help at all?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the brain box should control all of the impulses on when to trigger, lights, doors, windows, starters, etc. It should just be connected, not additional switched are needed.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Alright, thanks a lot. I found an auto place near my house that offers remote starter installation. I think I'll stop in there sometime and talk to them and see how much it would cost me to install a remote starter for my car.

Is a 2 way remote starter, the ones that give me confirmation on the remote that the car is running, a better way to go? I think it would be.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Shouldnt be more then $100 if you already have everything in place. A fresh install is about $200 (at least that is what I charge)


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

That's reasonable. I'll stop in there tomorrow and get a quote. Thanks for all your help, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well, I stopped in and got a quote. $350 and $450 for keyless entry too.

I just walked right back out. That's outrageous. I'll just buy it and install it myself. 

One question with my girlfriends remote starter - is there an easier way to get the keyless entry parts on the remote to work? We found the fuse that we _somehow_ have to wire with the wire's provided from the remote starter. How can we connect the wire's to a fuse? At least, that's what I took from the instructions. .


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I think I narrowed it down to this: (Same one as provided earlier, just different site)
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6688_Astra+4000+by+ScyTek+Industries+4000rs2w1.html#

and this bypass module: (Will this one work for a 2004 Chevy Malibu Classic?)
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_10707_Omega+IB-G7.html

Also, on the LCD remote, I see a lock button, and a key button. Does this mean I need both remotes on my keychain? It seems like I can only start the car and lock the car with the LCD remote.. Which is weird.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

fuse or relay?

you should only need one system. Stock your car came with keyless entry correct? well this can go sit in a drawer once you install your aftermarket remote start/alarm w/ keyless entry. You can install keyless entry on any car...even the old manual loack with a simple actuator.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

In the wiring guide for her car, it says a fuse.

We posted at the same time, kinda ironic. Anyways, can you please answer my other questions too? Thanks, you are a real help.

My main worry is my car (04 malibu), so don't worry to much about my girlfriends car. I think her dad is talking with the company anyways.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Just had a brief read and a few thoughts on this.

Remote starters are the ultimate FAIL in car security. What you do is bypass the factory immobiliser, where you need a coded key to start the car, with a device that does not need this special code, which means that anyone could hotwire the immobiliser and use a cut bladed key to start the car without the need for a immobiliser.

Many insurance policies do not cover your car if its fitted with remote start. 

It could also be against the law in your country to leave your car running while unattended.

Its bad to let cold engines idle. Its best to give them gentle load until they are warm by driving sensibly.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The Astra kit that comes with two remote is a good kit. One remote is the main remote, the other is a spare just incase the LCCD one goes missing or you flush it down the toilet. The by pass kit just ties into the Astra and is what you need for the immobilzation of the PATS (Passive Anti Theft System).

As far as leaving your car idle when it is cold, Im sorry to say but all cars are cold when they start, and letting it warm up on its own is better then getting in and taking off, you run the risk of blowing seals, o-rings and rods by not letting it warm up some. In theory, you should start your car and let it sit until the initial starting rpms dropo down to normal idle, which is about 1-2 minutes.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I always let my car run at least 2-3 minutes.

Carsey - I see your point. But I live in a very small town, and a very safe neighborhood. I'm not to concerned about it while I'm living here. If I ever move, I most likely won't use a remote starter because of exactly your point.

lcurle - Can you explain how the lcd remote works? I only see two buttons on the LCD remote. So I can't unlock/lock my car with the LCD remote?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok sorry I told you wrong. The LCD is for vehicle monitoring/starting, the 5 button remote is your main remote for unlock lock trunk ect. So you are correct in your assumption that you will have to juggle two remotes. But it does look like the LCd remote has a lock on it, so maybe you can lock and unlock with the button gon the left, then start with the button on the right. Unsure I have never personally installed this alarm system.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Can you show me one that you installed before and that has a LCD remote? My main concern is that it has a 2 way feature so it shows that the car is running on the remote itself.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Right above the website is the LCD pager,starter, everything. I have only seen a few kits that have two remotes seperate from each other.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

What model is that? I like that one.

I've found a few Vipers that are under my price range, but I've found a few that is way out of my price range also.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Viper 5900 Responder SST VS5900 - Viper 2 Way LCD Pager Remote Start Car Alarm around $250 for the kit.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I found a better picture of the remote for that system - and I see it has the unlock and lock buttons, then I'm guessing the start button is the orange/red button with the star at the bottom right, and then the aux button on the bottom left. I'm guessing the aux is a button I can program it to do anything I want it to. Could I make that aux button my trunk release?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yes you can make it your trunk release, or turn your windshield wipers on, or honk your horn.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Alright thanks. I've given up on that place 5 minutes down the road - $450 for a two way remote starter + installation. That's insane.

I searched around and found a place about a half hour from here - I emailed them and I am hoping for a reply sometime this week. Their prices seem reasonable - about $250 for installation + remote starter.

If you live anywhere near PA, I'll take my business to you :smile:

Thanks for everything, I appreciate it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Not in PA, in Kansas. If you have any more questions just let me know, or send me a pm or something. I check each day when my installers are busy doing things, but I have to yell at them and throw stuff at them when they don't have anything to do. I will be near there I think in Feb. I am helping out Unique Autosports with some project they have going on.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Kansas is a bit far, sorry. haha.

I'm still considering the option of a self install. How hard are alarm systems to install? I've heard they are sometimes hard to install because of all the sensors, and I've also heard that they are pretty easy.

With my car, and that Viper system you showed me, do you think it's possible for me to install it being the novice I am?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I think you can do it as long as you follow the intructions and complete each step as stated. It will take you a longer time period to complete the install. Just set a weekend aside and make sure you have all the tools needed before so you dont have to improvise, and if you get stuck just let me know and I can give you some advice.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Alright, that sounds good. Can you tell me how this Viper system would install for the keyless entry? Does it have to somehow connect to the fuse like other remote starters I've seen?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Thier should two two wires in the drivers kick panel(amoung all the rest), I think(one is white the other is blue) it has been a while. Again if memory serves me, they are a positive pulse wire. So a test light hooked to ground should find these for you, only check one wire at a time. Never prob fast, splice the wire slightly to prob it. Then use the lock switch on the door to give the wire a signal, try both directions of the switch.
Curle should have a list of the wires for you with a simple e-mail.......


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here it is, found Curles posting in another thread. Should have most if not all the listings you need, if you have questions Curles yer man ray:.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~39964


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, bow to me and my lego collection!!!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Yer a trip man, I love it!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Thanks guys - Just to keep you guys informed - I have put the remote starter on hold for awhile. A little expensive right now, I have more important things to spend the money on (Like car insurance, rent, etc, etc.) lol.

My car has over 120K miles on it, so maybe when I get a new car I will look into a remote starter for that one. I don't think it would be worth it to have a remote starter installed on this car. I have no idea how long it's got left.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you decide to get a new vehicle from a dealership you can ask them to put in a remote start, or alarm and they will just to sell the vehicle


----------

